# Foundation



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

What is the best method for storing wax foundation long term?


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

In a relatively cool, dry spot - NOT IN AN ATTIC!

50 - 80 degrees will be a fine parameter.

It will keep indefinitely and still be usable for the bees.


----------



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

Is it ok if it loses its color?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yup.

 Al


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

copperkid3 said:


> 50 - 80 degrees will be a fine parameter.


I've bought some that was kept in a barn for 15+ years. Sub-zero in the winter, much hotter than 80 in the summer, and it was fine. As long as it lays flat, it'll be okay. You just don't want to handle it when it's very cold/hot because it'll be too brittle/too soft.


----------



## sleeps723 (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks all.


----------

